# Kids Raleigh 20" wheel lugged frame - Freebie



## lucidone (3 Jul 2020)

Sound frame professionally repainted in candy red (now with a few chips as shown).

1" threaded steerer, standard 68mm BB, 16 1/2" BB to top of seat tube, 17" top tube. Rear brake cable internally routes through top tube. 

Approx 11" axle to crown height


----------



## lucidone (19 Oct 2020)

Last call, it's now or never.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Oct 2020)

very nice . i cant understand why you havent given this away


----------

